# Not so much a distance as a casting question



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am a spinfisher. I am looking to get a few more yards out of my casts. I really am not into comps, just on the beach. How should I be casting so I don't piss anybody off at the Point, but still can reach the 2nd bar. Videos would be wonderful, talk is ok also. 

Also are there any casting coaches in the Charlotte, NC area? Maybe that would be the best way. btw using combos of tica tc2 11', OM cape point 12', Baitrunner 6500 and a Fin Nor OS95.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Look up "hatteras cast" on you tube. That will get you going in the right direction.

Also, you might contact Iceman here on P&S. He's one of the top casters in the USA and he's in Charlotte.

Tell him I sent you... 

Tommy


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

My average casts are only about 130 yards, so I am no expert caster. But I am in charlotte and do enjoy hitting the fields to practice.
I'm still learning the distance thing myself. I won't be able to offer expert advice but if you want to meet up sometime to practice shoot me a p.m.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

If your intent is to practice for the point, let accuracy be your main goal-- distance will come with practice.

If you do go to a field to practice, find out what your general distance is-- then set up a flag or cone or some object to aim at, and put it out just a few yards beyond your average cast. The idea is to place your cast on line, not too far left or right. This will help when casting in a crowd. As your accuracy improves, the distance will come if you practice the right technique. As distance improves, move the target back, and start adding power-- but try to do it without sacrificing accuracy.

On the tournament field we are only concerned with keeping the cast in between two sets of side lines, or "in bounds". You want to be a good bit more accurate than that for fishing purposes, at least when fishing in a crowd.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

we cast in the hickory area and you are more then welcome to join us
i post the times in here and dates once the weather changes....we cast both fishing
and tourney styles.........i personally have gone from 265 ft to 587 ft in just 6 months
learning from others that came to cast with us ......a great place to learn and a great bunch of people


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks to all offers for help, I will look for meets in CLT area (hickory is not to far either) 
I will look up iceman. Are his lessons for hire or friend? either way even with my golf game, one or two good lessons does wonders!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

100 yds is plenty at the point, like others have said: keep it straight. 
An don't throw braid.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I cast a good bit in China Grove, Im not going to tell you I will coach you, but I may be able to help some. Im still a newb myself witha pb of 662.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I am in Charlotte,as well, but all my casting gear is in Surf Side. I am no expert as well, but I will tell you any video of Tommy on youtube will help.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

a more distance specific reel may help..the baitrunners and fin nor spool designs are build for distance..though i believe there are baitrunners with a long cast type spool..think mark edwards thows one, but could be wrong..

a daiwa emcast reel or one in the family can be had for 80-150$ i think..with other reels like saltiga surf and basia costing alot more

that said working on the cast will help alot more than buying new reel

and practice dont make perfect...gotta practice casts correctly to get distance..throwin over and over the same way wont really help..proper form will go a long way, and help more than physical strength or rods and reels ever will in a 8nbait fishing type situation


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

Good impute from many....What Chris said about the reel is a biggie ( I do think he ment NOT for distance )....the 6500 Bait runner is a great reel for spike fishing but the spool design is not distance friendly.... also the size of line used is a bigger factor in spinners than conventional.... there are bait runner models that do have long cast type spools but for the point and other places where you will be holding the rod... look for a long cast spool, line capacity, good drag, and reel lightness in that order. Also when you do field casting take that line off and save it to re spool for the next field session, or better yet have a separate spool that you use for practice. The grass will put a lot of small nicks in your line and the Drum of a lifetime will put them to good use.


Da Rat


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya I learned the hardway to re-spool before each trip. I got the Fin-Npor to use as a shark reel (60lbs of drag )
I will look into long cast spools. Any ideas where to look?

Edit:
I found a place that sells spools, can I just buy one and drop it on my 6500b w/o mods?


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't think that you can just change spools.... most long cast spools have a different cam/gear to wind the line on the long cast type spool.

Da Rat


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

That 6500 baitrunner isn't all that bad, Ive got one of the old ones and a 4500. Both with 17# mono will throw 100 yds w/8 & Bait. 
Plus you have one of the best features, The Bait Runner to use for spiking
The 4500 is more comfortable to hold when wading.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the Baitrunners, got hooked on them when a friend of mine used them almost exclusively. I would only have one but walked into Gander Mtn looking for a spare spool to put on my 6500 and found another on clearance for $60! Now I have 3 (2 6500 1 4500). As time goes on I am finding that there are so many different reels for different purposes, just like rods.

I guess practice is the key.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Xpierrat said:


> ( I do think he ment NOT for distance
> 
> Da Rat


yup, my apologies...dang typos


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I have been camped out in Morehead Ciry, NC for about 3 weeks. With nothing more to do than sit and cast, I have gotten better. 

I do not have measuring devices but I have been measuring my distance with the only constant that I have (line retrieve/handle turn). At about 35" per crank that it pretty accurate I guess.

While on the beach with my 6500b spooled with 17# Tritanium on my 11' Tica TC2 throwing 5oz I was averaging over 100 turns (about 97yds) with a high on 115 turn (about 111yds) Not bad for a newbie...I guess. I was going to break out my New to me Cape Point and put 8oz on it but I could not find my heavy stuff 

Anyway I am hoping to take some of you guys up on your offer to throw some. Maybe we could all get together and throw some, share pointers and have a little fun.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

in morehead again this week, ocean looked ROUGH so I just threw my new OM cape point. with 8oz my average was 130yds with a best of 176yds! thats 529ft!!! now i will say there was a bit of wind but still, i love this rod! 

oh ya throwing w/ baitrunner 6500 17# tritanium and 80# shocker


----------

